# Lidocaine



## KristieStokesCPC (Apr 22, 2008)

If our PA used Lidocaine with epi can we charge for them with the excision code? The patient has Medicare.. below is what was done for patient X..

Exams:

SKIN: 8 mm oval shaped flat light brown lesion in area over left upper trapezius.;;

Procedures:
Atypical skin lesion

Procedure Note:
Informed consent obtained in writing. She expresses understanding that a scar may remain after the lesion is removed. Sterile technique is observed.
Benign appearing lesion #1 is a seborrheic keratosis located on left upper trapezius. The method of removal is excision. Anesthesia was obtained with 1 cc of 1% lidocaine with epinephrine. The wound is closed with 3 simple interrupted stitch(es) using 4.0 coated Vicryl. Hemostasis is achieved with application of pressure. The specimen is sent for pathology review.

Thanks
Kristie Stokes, CPC-A


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 22, 2008)

If the Lidocaine is being given as local anesthesia associated with a procedure, it is not separately reportable since the CPT surgical package includes "local infiltration, metacarpal/metatarsal/digital block or topical anesthesia. J2001 is for *IV* use, only.  

http://www.aafp.org/fpm/20030900/18span.html


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you


----------

